# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  The catcher in the rye. J. D. Salinger. English - Russian

## Lampada

The catcher in the rye
J. D. Salinger  Над пропастью во ржи
Джером Сэлинджер
Перевод с английского Р. Райт-Ковалевой
Роман 
TO MY MOTHER  *1* 
If you really want to hear about it, the first thing you'll probably want to know is where I was born, an what my lousy childhood was like, and how my parents were occu-pied and all before they had me, and all that David Copperfield kind of crap, but I don't feel like going into it, if you want to know the truth. In the first place, that stuff bores me, and in the second place, my parents would have about two hemorrhages apiece if I told anything pretty personal about them. They're quite touchy about anything like that, especially my father.   Если вам на самом деле хочется услышать эту историю, вы, наверно, прежде всего захотите узнать, где я родился, как провел свое дурацкое детство, что делали мои родители до моего рождения, - словом, всю эту давид-копперфилдовскую муть. Но, по правде говоря, мне неохота в этом копаться. Во-первых, скучно, а во-вторых, у моих предков, наверно, случилось бы по два инфаркта на брата, если б я стал болтать про их личные дела. Они этого терпеть не могут, особенно отец.   
They're nice and all—I'm not saying that—but they're also touchy as hell. Besides, I'm not going to tell you my whole goddam autobiography or anything. I'll just tell you about this madman stuff that happened to me around last Christmas just before I got pretty run-down and had to come out here and take it easy. I mean that's all I told D. B. about, and he's my brother and all. He's in Hollywood. That isn't too far from this crumby place, and he comes over and visits me practically every week end.  Вообще-то они люди славные, я ничего не говорю, но обидчивые до чертиков. Да я и не собираюсь рассказывать свою автобиографию и всякую такую чушь, просто расскажу ту сумасшедшую историю, которая случилась прошлым рождеством. А потом я чуть не отдал концы, и меня отправили сюда отдыхать и лечиться. Я и ему - Д. Б. - только про это и рассказывал, а ведь он мне как-никак родной брат. Он живет в Голливуде. Это не очень далеко отсюда, от этого треклятого санатория, он часто ко мне ездит, почти каждую неделю.   
 He's going to drive me home when I go home next month maybe. He just got a Jaguar. One of those little English jobs that can do around two hundred miles an hour. It cost him damn near four thousand bucks. He's got a lot of dough, now. He didn't use to. He used to be just a regular writer, when he was home. He wrote this terrific book of short stories, The Secret Goldfish, in case you never heard of him. The best one in it was “The Secret Goldfish.” It was about this little kid that wouldn't let anybody look at his goldfish because he'd bought it with his own money. It killed me. Now he's out in Hollywood, D. B., being a prostitute. If there's one thing I hate, it's the movies. Don't even mention them to me.   И домой он меня сам отвезет - может быть, даже в будущем месяце. Купил себе недавно «ягуар». Английская штучка, может делать двести миль в час. Выложил за нее чуть ли не четыре тысячи. Денег у него теперь куча. Не то что раньше. Раньше, когда он жил дома, он был настоящим писателем. Может, слыхали - это он написал мировую книжку рассказов «Спрятанная рыбка». Самый лучший рассказ так и назывался - «Спрятанная рыбка», там про одного мальчишку, который никому не позволял смотреть на свою золотую рыбку, потому что купил ее на собственные деньги. С ума сойти, какой рассказ! А теперь мой брат в Голливуде, совсем скурвился. Если я что ненавижу, так это кино. Терпеть не могу.  
Where I want to start telling is the day I left Pencey Prep. Pencey Prep is this school that's in Agerstown, Pennsylvania. You probably heard of it. You've probably seen the ads, anyway. They advertise in about a thousand magazines, always showing some hotshot guy on a horse jumping over a fence. Like as if all you ever did at Pencey was play polo all the time. I never even once saw a horse anywhere near the place. And underneath the guy on the horse's picture, it always says: “Since 1888 we have been molding boys into splendid, clear-thinking young men.” Strictly for the birds. They don't do any damn more molding at Pencey than they do at any other school. And I didn't know anybody there that was splendid and clear-thinking and all. Maybe two guys. If that many. And they probably came to Pencey that way.  Лучше всего начну рассказывать с того дня, как я ушел из Пэнси. Пэнси - это закрытая средняя школа в Эгерстауне, штат Пенсильвания. Наверно, вы про нее слыхали. Рекламу вы, во всяком случае, видели. Ее печатают чуть ли не в тысяче журналов - этакий хлюст, верхом на лошади, скачет через препятствия. Как будто в Пэнси только и делают, что играют в поло. А я там даже лошади ни разу в глаза не видал. И под этим конным хлюстом подпись: «С 1888 года в нашей школе выковывают смелых и благородных юношей». Вот уж липа! Никого они там не выковывают, да и в других школах тоже. И ни одного «благородного и смелого» я не встречал, ну, может, есть там один-два - и обчелся. Да и то они такими были еще до школы.   
Anyway, it was the Saturday of the football game with Saxon Hall. The game with Saxon Hall was supposed to be a very big deal around Pencey. It was the last game of the year, and you were supposed to commit suicide or something if old Pencey didn't win. I remember around three o'clock that afternoon I was standing way the hell up on top of Thomsen Hill, right next to this crazy cannon that was in the Revolutionary War and all. You could see the whole field from there, and you could see the two teams bashing each other all over the place. You couldn't see the grandstand too hot, but you could hear them all yelling, deep and terrific on the Pencey side, because practically the whole school except me was there, and scrawny and faggy on the Saxon Hall side, because the visiting team hardly ever brought many people with them.  Словом, началось это в субботу, когда шел футбольный матч с Сэксонн-холлом. Считалось, что для Пэнси этот матч важней всего на свете. Матч был финальный, и, если бы наша школа проиграла, нам всем полагалось чуть ли не перевешаться с горя. Помню, в тот день, часов около трех, я стоял черт знает где, на самой горе Томпсона, около дурацкой пушки, которая там торчит, кажется, с самой войны за независимость. Оттуда видно было все поле и как обе команды гоняют друг дружку из конца в конец. Трибун я как следует разглядеть не мог, только слышал, как там орут. На нашей стороне орали во всю глотку - собралась вся школа, кроме меня, - а на их стороне что-то вякали: у приезжей команды народу всегда маловато.   
There were never many girls at all at the football games. Only seniors were allowed to bring girls with them. It was a terrible school, no matter how you looked at it. I like to be somewhere at least where you can see a few girls around once in a while, even if they're only scratching their arms or blowing their noses or even just giggling or some-thing. Old Selma Thurmer—she was the headmaster's daughter—showed up at the games quite often, but she wasn't exactly the type that drove you mad with desire. She was a pretty nice girl, though. I sat next to her once in the bus from Agerstown and we sort of struck up a conversation. I liked her. She had a big nose and her nails were all bitten down and bleedy-looking and she had on those damn falsies that point all over the place, but you felt sort of sorry for her. What I liked about her, she didn't give you a lot of horse manure about what a great guy her father was. She probably knew what a phony slob he was.  На футбольных матчах всегда мало девчонок. Только старшеклассникам разрешают их приводить. Гнусная школа, ничего не скажешь. А я люблю бывать там, где вертятся девчонки, даже если они просто сидят, ни черта не делают, только почесываются, носы вытирают или хихикают. Дочка нашего директора, старика Термера, часто ходит на матчи, но не такая это девчонка, чтоб по ней с ума сходить. Хотя в общем она ничего. Как-то я с ней сидел рядом в автобусе, ехали из Эгерстауна и разговорились. Мне она понравилась. Правда, нос у нее длинный, и ногти обкусаны до крови, и в лифчик что-то подложено, чтоб торчало во все стороны, но ее почему-то было жалко. Понравилось мне то, что она тебе не вкручивала, какой у нее замечательный папаша. Наверно, сама знала, что он трепло несусветное.   
The reason I was standing way up on Thomsen Hill, instead of down at the game, was because I'd just got back from New York with the fencing team. I was the goddam manager of the fencing team. Very big deal. We'd gone in to New York that morning for this fencing meet with McBurney School. Only, we didn't have the meet. I left all the foils and equipment and stuff on the goddam subway. It wasn't all my fault. I had to keep getting up to look at this map, so we'd know where to get off. So we got back to Pencey around two-thirty instead of around dinnertime. The whole team ostracized me the whole way back on the train. It was pretty funny, in a way.   Не пошел я на поле и забрался на гору, так как только что вернулся из Нью-Йорка с командой фехтовальщиков. Я капитан этой вонючей команды. Важная шишка. Поехали мы в Нью-Йорк на состязание со школой Мак-Берни. Только состязание не состоялось. Я забыл рапиры, и костюмы, и вообще всю эту петрушку в вагоне метро. Но я не совсем виноват. Приходилось все время вскакивать, смотреть на схему, где нам выходить. Словом, вернулись мы в Пэнси не к обеду, а уже в половине третьего. Ребята меня бойкотировали всю дорогу. Даже смешно.  
The other reason I wasn't down at the game was because I was on my way to say good-by to old Spencer, my history teacher. He had the grippe, and I figured I probably wouldn't see him again till Christmas vacation started. He wrote me this note saying he wanted to see me before I went home. He knew I wasn't coming back to Pencey.  И еще я не пошел на футбол оттого, что собрался зайти к старику Спенсеру, моему учителю истории, попрощаться перед отъездом. У него был грипп, и я сообразил, что до начала рождественских каникул я его не увижу. А он мне прислал записку, что хочет меня видеть до того, как я уеду домой, Он знал, что я не вернусь.   
I forgot to tell you about that. They kicked me out. I wasn't supposed to come back after Christmas vacation on account of I was flunking four subjects and not applying myself and all. They gave me frequent warning to start applying myself—especially around midterms, when my parents came up for a conference with old Thurmer—but I didn't do it. So I got the ax. They give guys the ax quite frequently at Pencey. It has a very good academic rating, Pencey. It really does.  Да, забыл сказать - меня вытурили из школы. После рождества мне уже не надо было возвращаться, потому что я провалился по четырем предметам и вообще не занимался и все такое. Меня сто раз предупреждали - старайся, учись. А моих родителей среди четверти вызывали к старому Термеру, но я все равно не занимался. Меня и вытурили. Они много кого выгоняют из Пэнси. У них очень высокая академическая успеваемость, серьезно, очень высокая.  
 Anyway, it was December and all, and it was cold as a witch's teat, especially on top of that stupid hill. I only had on my reversible and no gloves or anything. The week before that, somebody'd stolen my camel's-hair coat right out of my room, with my fur-lined gloves right in the pocket and all. Pencey was full of crooks. Quite a few guys came from these very wealthy families, but it was full of crooks anyway.   Словом, дело было в декабре, и холодно, как у ведьмы за пазухой, особенно на этой треклятой горке. На мне была только куртка - ни перчаток, ни черта. На прошлой неделе кто-то спер мое верблюжье пальто прямо из комнаты, вместе с теплыми перчатками - они там и были, в кармане. В этой школе полно жулья. У многих ребят родители богачи, но все равно там полно жулья.   
The more expensive a school is, the more crooks it has—I'm not kidding. Anyway, I kept standing next to that crazy cannon, looking down at the game and freezing my ass off. Only, I wasn't watching the game too much. What I was really hanging around for, I was trying to feel some kind of a good-by. I mean I've left schools and places I didn't even know I was leaving them. I hate that. I don't care if it's a sad good-by or a bad goodby, but when I leave a place I like to know I'm leaving it. If you don't, you feel even worse.  Чем дороже школа, тем в ней больше ворюг. Словом, стоял я у этой дурацкой пушки, чуть зад не отморозил. Но на матч я почти и не смотрел. А стоял я там потому, что хотелось почувствовать, что я с этой школой прощаюсь. Вообще я часто откуда-нибудь уезжаю, но никогда и не думаю ни про какое прощание. Я это ненавижу. Я не задумываюсь, грустно ли мне уезжать, неприятно ли. Но когда я расстаюсь с каким-нибудь местом, мне надо п о ч у в с т в о в а т ь, что я с ним действительно расстаюсь. А то становится еще неприятней.

----------


## Оля

Блин...
Может, нам какой-нибудь отдельный форум создать? Например, там... "Тексты на русском". Или что-нибудь такое. 
Ну не для "Grammar and Vocabulary" это всё. Этот форум для _вопросов_ по Grammar and Vocabulary.

----------


## Lampada

2 
They each had their own room and all. They were both around seventy years old, or even more than that. They got a bang out of things, though—in a haif-assed way, of course. I know that sounds mean to say, but I don't mean it mean. I just mean that I used to think about old Spencer quite a lot, and if you thought about him too much, you wondered what the heck he was still living for. I mean he was all stooped over, and he 
had very terrible posture, and in class, whenever he dropped a piece of chalk at the black-board, some guy in the first row always had to get up and pick it up and hand it to him.   У них у каждого была своя комната. Лет им было под семьдесят, а то и больше. И все-таки они получали удовольствие от жизни, хоть одной ногой и стояли в могиле. Знаю, свинство так говорить, но я вовсе не о том. Просто я хочу сказать, что я много думал про старика Спенсера, а если про него слишком много думать, начинаешь удивляться - за каким чертом он еще живет. Понимаете, он весь сгорбленный и еле ходит, а если он в классе уронит мел, так кому-нибудь с первой парты приходится нагибаться и подавать ему.   
That's awful, in my opinion. But if you thought about him just enough and not too much, you could figure it out that he wasn't doing too bad for himself. For instance, one Sunday when some other guys and I were over there for hot chocolate, he showed us this old beat-up Navajo blanket that he and Mrs. Spencer'd bought off some Indian in Yellowstone Park. You could tell old Spencer'd got a big bang out of buying it. That's what I mean. You take somebody old as hell, like old Spencer, and they can get a big bang out of buying a blanket.   По-моему, это ужасно. Но если не слишком разбираться, а просто так подумать, то выходит, что он вовсе не плохо живет. Например, один раз, в воскресенье, когда он меня и еще нескольких других ребят угощал горячим шоколадом, он нам показал потрепанное индейское одеяло - они с миссис Спенсер купили его у какого-то индейца в Йеллоустонском парке. Видно было, что старик Спенсер от этой покупки в восторге. Вы понимаете, о чем я? Живет себе такой человек вроде старого Спенсера, из него уже песок сыплется, а он все еще приходит в восторг от какого-то одеяла.  
His door was open, but I sort of knocked on it anyway, just to be polite and all. I could see where he was sitting. He was sitting in a big leather chair, all wrapped up in that blanket I just told you about. He looked over at me when I knocked.
 “Who's that?” he yelled. “Caulfield? Come in, boy.” He was always yelling, outside class. It got on your nerves sometimes.  Дверь к нему была открыта, но я все же постучался, просто из вежливости. Я видел его - он сидел в большом кожаном кресле, закутанный в то самое одеяло, про которое я говорил. Он обернулся, когда я постучал.
- Кто там? - заорал он. - Ты, Колфилд? Входи, мальчик, входи!
Он всегда орал дома, не то что в классе. На нервы действовало, серьезно.  
 The minute I went in, I was sort of sorry I'd come. He was reading the Atlantic Monthly, and there were pills and medicine all over the place, and everything smelled like Vicks Nose Drops. It was pretty depressing. I'm not too crazy about sick people, anyway. What made it even more depressing, old Spencer had on this very sad, ratty old bathrobe that he was probably born in or something.   Только я вошел - и уже пожалел, зачем меня принесло. Он читал «Атлантик мансли», и везде стояли какие-то пузырьки, пилюли, все пахло каплями от насморка. Тоску нагоняло. Я вообще-то не слишком люблю больных. И все казалось еще унылее оттого, что на старом Спенсере был ужасно жалкий, потертый, старый халат - наверно, он его носил с самого рождения, честное слово.   
I don't much like to see old guys in their pajamas and bathrobes anyway. Their bumpy old chests are always showing. And their legs. Old guys' legs, at beaches and places, always look so white and unhairy.
 “Hello, sir,” I said. “I got your note. Thanks a lot.”  Не люблю я стариков в пижамах или в халатах. Вечно у них грудь наружу, все их старые ребра видны. И ноги жуткие. Видали стариков на пляжах, какие у них ноги белые, безволосые?
- Здравствуйте, сэр! - говорю. - Я получил вашу записку. Спасибо вам большое. -  
 He'd written me this note asking me to stop by and say good-by before vacation started, on account of I wasn't coming back. “You didn't have to do all that. I'd have come over to say good-by anyway.” 
“Have a seat there, boy,” old Spencer said. He meant the bed. I sat down on it.
 “How's your grippe, sir?”  Он мне написал записку, чтобы я к нему зашел проститься перед каникулами; знал, что я больше не вернусь. - Вы напрасно писали, я бы все равно зашел попрощаться.
- Садись вон туда, мальчик, - сказал старый Спенсер. Он показал на кровать.
Я сел на кровать.
- Как ваш грипп, сэр?  
 “M'boy, if I felt any better I'd have to send for the doctor,” old Spencer said. That knocked him out. He started chuckling like a madman. Then he finally straightened him-self out and said, “Why aren't you down at the game? I thought this was the day of the big game.”
 “It is. I was. Only, I just got back from New York with the fencing team,” I said.  - Знаешь, мой мальчик, если бы я себя чувствовал лучше, пришлось бы послать за доктором! - Старик сам себя рассмешил. Он стал хихикать, как сумасшедший. Наконец отдышался и спросил: - А почему ты не на матче? Кажется, сегодня финал?
- Да. Но я только что вернулся из Нью-Йорка с фехтовальной командой.  
 Boy, his bed was like a rock. He started getting serious as hell. I knew he would.
 “So you're leaving us, eh?” he said.  Господи, ну и постель! Настоящий камень!
Он вдруг напустил на себя страшную строгость - я знал, что так будет.
- Значит, ты уходишь от нас? - спрашивает.  
 “Yes, sir. I guess I am.”
 He started going into this nodding routine. You never saw anybody nod as much in your life as old Spencer did. You never knew if he was nodding a lot because he was thinking and all, or just because he was a nice old guy that didn't know his ass from his elbow.  - Да, сэр, похоже на то.
Тут он начал качать головой. В жизни не видел, чтобы человек столько времени подряд мог качать головой. Не поймешь, оттого ли он качает головой, что задумался, или просто потому, что он уже совсем старикашка и ни хрена не понимает.  
 “What did Dr. Thurmer say to you, boy? I understand you had quite a little chat.”
 “Yes, we did. We really did. I was in his office for around two hours, I guess.”
 “What'd he say to you?”  - А о чем с тобой говорил доктор Термер, мой мальчик? Я слыхал, что у вас был долгий разговор.
- Да, был. Поговорили. Я просидел у него в кабинете часа два, если не больше.
- Что же он тебе сказал?  
 “Oh... well, about Life being a game and all. And how you should play it according to the rules. He was pretty nice about it. I mean he didn't hit the ceiling or anything. He just kept talking about Life being a game and all. You know.”  - Ну... всякое. Что жизнь - это честная игра. И что надо играть по правилам. Он хорошо говорил. То есть ничего особенного он не сказал. Все насчет того же, что жизнь - это игра и всякое такое. Да вы сами знаете.  
 “Life is a game, boy. Life is a game that one plays according to the rules.”
 “Yes, sir. I know it is. I know it.”
 Game, my ass. Some game. If you get on the side where all the hot-shots are, then it's a game, all right—I'll admit that. But if you get on the other side, where there aren't any hot-shots, then what's a game about it? Nothing. No game.  - Но жизнь д е й с т в и т е л ь н о игра, мой мальчик, и играть надо по правилам.
- Да, сэр. Знаю. Я все это знаю.
Тоже сравнили! Хороша игра! Попадешь в ту партию, где классные игроки, - тогда ладно, куда ни шло, тут действительно игра. А если попасть на д р у г у ю сторону, где одни мазилы, - какая уж тут игра? Ни черта похожего. Никакой игры не выйдет.  
 “Has Dr. Thurmer written to your parents yet?” old Spencer asked me.
 “He said he was going to write them Monday.”
 “Have you yourself communicated with them?”   - А доктор Термер уже написал твоим родителям? - спросил старик Спенсер.
- Нет, он собирается написать им в понедельник.
- А ты сам им ничего не сообщил?  
“No, sir, I haven't communicated with them, because I'll probably see them Wednesday night when I get home.” 
“And how do you think they'll take the news?”  - Нет, сэр, я им ничего не сообщил, увижу их в среду вечером, когда приеду домой.
- Как же, по-твоему, они отнесутся к этому известию?  
 “Well... they'll be pretty irritated about it,” I said. “They really will. This is about the fourth school I've gone to.” I shook my head. I shake my head quite a lot.  - Как сказать... Рассердятся, наверно, - говорю. - Должно быть, рассердятся. Ведь я уже в четвертой школе учусь.
И я тряхнул головой. Это у меня привычка такая.  
 “Boy!” I said. I also say “Boy!” quite a lot. Partly because I have a lousy vocabulary and partly because I act quite young for my age sometimes. I was sixteen then, and I'm seventeen now, and sometimes I act like I'm about thirteen. It's really ironical, because I'm six foot two and a half and I have gray hair. I really do.  - Эх! - говорю. Это тоже привычка - говорить «Эх!» или «Ух ты!», отчасти потому, что у меня не хватает слов, а отчасти потому, что я иногда веду себя совсем не по возрасту. Мне тогда было шестнадцать, а теперь мне уже семнадцать, но иногда я так держусь, будто мне лет тринадцать, не больше. Ужасно нелепо выходит, особенно потому, что во мне шесть футов и два с половиной дюйма, да и волосы у меня с проседью. Это правда.   
 The one side of my head—the right side—is full of millions of gray hairs. I've had them ever since I was a kid. And yet I still act sometimes like I was only about twelve. Everybody says that, especially my father. It's partly true, too, but it isn't all true. People always think something's all true. I don't give a damn, except that I get bored sometimes when people tell me to act my age. Sometimes I act a lot older than I am—I really do—but people never notice it. People never notice anything.  У меня на одной стороне, справа, миллион седых волос. С самого детства. И все-таки иногда я держусь, будто мне лет двенадцать. Так про меня все говорят, особенно отец. Отчасти это верно, но не совсем. А люди всегда думают, что они тебя видят насквозь. Мне-то наплевать, хотя тоска берет, когда тебя поучают - веди себя как взрослый. Иногда я веду себя так, будто я куда старше своих лет, но этого-то люди не замечают. Вообще ни черта они не замечают.  
 Old Spencer started nodding again. He also started picking his nose. He made out like he was only pinching it, but he was really getting the old thumb right in there. I guess he thought it was all right to do because it was only me that was in the room. I didn't care, except that it's pretty disgusting to watch somebody pick their nose. 
Then he said,
 “I had the privilege of meeting your mother and dad when they had their little chat with Dr. Thurmer some weeks ago. They're grand people.”   Старый Спенсер опять начал качать головой. И при этом ковырял в носу. Он старался делать вид, будто потирает нос, но на самом деле он весь палец туда запустил. Наверно, он думал, что это можно, потому что, кроме меня, никого тут не было. Мне-то все равно, хоть и противно видеть, как ковыряют в носу.
Потом он заговорил:
- Я имел честь познакомиться с твоей матушкой и с твоим отцом, когда они приезжали побеседовать с доктором Термером несколько недель назад. Они изумительные люди.  
“Yes, they are. They're very nice.”
 Grand. There's a word I really hate. It's a phony. I could puke every time I hear it.   - Да, конечно. Они хорошие.
«Изумительные». Ненавижу это слово! Ужасная пошлятина. Мутит, когда слышишь такие слова.  
Then all of a sudden old Spencer looked like he had something very good, something sharp as a tack, to say to me. He sat up more in his chair and sort of moved around. It was a false alarm, though. All he did was lift the Atlantic Monthly off his lap and try to chuck it on the bed, next to me. He missed. It was only about two inches away, but he missed anyway. I got up and picked it up and put it down on the bed.   И вдруг у старого Спенсера стало такое лицо, будто он сейчас скажет что-то очень хорошее, умное. Он выпрямился в кресле, сел поудобнее. Оказалось, ложная тревога. Просто он взял журнал с колен и хотел кинуть его на кровать, где я сидел. И не попал. Кровать была в двух дюймах от него, а он все равно не попал. Пришлось мне встать, поднять журнал и положить на кровать.  
All of a sudden then, I wanted to get the hell out of the room. I could feel a terrific lecture coming on. I didn't mind the idea so much, but I didn't feel like being lectured to and smell Vicks Nose Drops and look at old Spencer in his pajamas and bathrobe all at the same time. I really didn't.  И вдруг мне захотелось бежать к чертям из этой комнаты. Я чувствовал, сейчас начнется жуткая проповедь. Вообще-то я не возражаю, пусть говорит, но чтобы тебя отчитывали, а кругом воняло лекарствами и старый Спенсер сидел перед тобой в пижаме и халате - это уж слишком. Не хотелось слушать.  
 It started, all right.
 “What's the matter with you, boy?” old Spencer said. He said it pretty tough, too, for him. “How many subjects did you carry this term?”
 “Five, sir.”  Тут и началось.
- Что ты с собой делаешь, мальчик? - сказал старый Спенсер. Он заговорил очень строго, так он раньше не разговаривал. - Сколько предметов ты сдавал в этой четверти?
- Пять, сэр.  
 “Five. And how many are you failing in?”
 “Four.” I moved my ass a little bit on the bed. It was the hardest bed I ever sat on. “I passed English all right,” I said, “because I had all that Beowulf and Lord Randal My Son stuff when I was at the Whooton School. I mean I didn't have to do any work in English at all hardly, except write compositions once in a while.”  - Пять. А сколько завалил?
- Четыре. - Я поерзал на кровати. На такой жесткой кровати я еще никогда в жизни не сидел. Английский я хорошо сдал, потому что я учил Беовульфа и «Лорд Рэндал, мой сын» и всю эту штуку еще в Хуттонской школе. Английским мне приходилось заниматься, только когда задавали сочинения.  
 He wasn't even listening. He hardly ever listened to you when you said something.
 “I flunked you in history because you knew absolutely nothing.”
 “I know that, sir. Boy, I know it. You couldn't help it.”  Он меня даже не слушал. Он никогда не слушал, что ему говорили.
- Я провалил тебя по истории, потому что ты совершенно ничего не учил.
- Понимаю, сэр. Отлично понимаю. Что вам было делать?  
 “Absolutely nothing,” he said over again. That's something that drives me crazy. When people say something twice that way, after you admit it the first time. Then he said it three times. “But absolutely nothing. I doubt very much if you opened your textbook even once the whole term. Did you? Tell the truth, boy.”  - Совершенно ничего не учил! - повторял он. Меня злит, когда люди повторяют то, с чем ты с р а з у согласился. А он и в третий раз повторил: - Совершенно ничего не учил! Сомневаюсь, открывал ли ты учебник хоть раз за всю четверть. Открывал? Только говори правду, мальчик!  
 “Well, I sort of glanced through it a couple of times,” I told him. I didn't want to hurt his feelings. He was mad about history.
 “You glanced through it, eh?” he said—very sarcastic. “Your, ah, exam paper is over there on top of my chiffonier. On top of the pile. Bring it here, please.”
It was a very dirty trick, but I went over and brought it over to him—I didn't have any alternative or anything.   - Нет, я, конечно, просматривал его раза два, - говорю. Не хотелось его обижать. Он был помешан на своей истории.
- Ах, просматривал? - сказал он очень ядовито. - Твоя, с позволения сказать, экзаменационная работа вон там, на полке. Сверху, на тетрадях. Дай ее сюда, пожалуйста!
Это было ужасное свинство с его стороны, но я взял свою тетрадку и подал ему - больше ничего делать не оставалось.   
Then I sat down on his cement bed again. Boy, you can't imagine how sorry I was getting that I'd stopped by to say good-by to him. 
He started handling my exam paper like it was a turd or something.
 “We studied the Egyptians from November 4th to December 2nd,” he said. “You chose to write about them for the optional essay question. Would you care to hear what you had to say?”  Потом я опять сел на эту бетонную кровать. Вы себе и представить не можете, как я жалел, что зашел к нему проститься!
Он держал мою тетрадь, как навозную лепешку или еще что похуже.
- Мы проходили Египет с четвертого ноября по второе декабря, - сказал он. - Ты сам выбрал эту тему для экзаменационной работы. Не угодно ли тебе послушать, что ты написал?  
 “No, sir, not very much,” I said.
 He read it anyway, though. You can't stop a teacher when they want to do something. They just do it.  - Да нет, сэр, не стоит, - говорю.
А он все равно стал читать. Уж если преподаватель решил что-нибудь сделать, его не остановишь. Все равно сделает по-своему.  
 The Egyptians were an ancient race of Caucasians residing in  one of the northern sections of Africa. The latter as we all  know is the largest continent in the Eastern Hemi-sphere.
I had to sit there and listen to that crap. It certainly was a dirty trick.  - «Египтяне были древней расой кавказского происхождения, обитавшей в одной из северных областей Африки. Она, как известно, является самым большим материком в восточном полушарии».
И я должен был сидеть и слушать эту несусветную чушь. Свинство, честное слово.  
 The Egyptians are extremely interesting to us today for  various reasons. Modern science would still like to know what  the secret ingredients were that the Egyptians used when they  wrapped up dead people so that their faces would not rot for  innumerable centuries. This interesting riddle is still quite  a challenge to modern science in the twenti-eth century.  - «В наше время мы интересуемся египтянами по многим причинам. Современная наука все еще добивается ответа на вопрос - какие тайные составы употребляли египтяне, бальзамируя своих покойников, чтобы их лица не сгнивали в течение многих веков. Эта таинственная загадка все еще бросает вызов со-временной науке двадцатого века».  
He stopped reading and put my paper down. I was beginning to sort of hate him.
 “Your essay, shall we say, ends there,” he said in this very sarcastic voice. You wouldn't think such an old guy would be so sarcastic and all. “However, you dropped me a little note, at the bottom of the page,” he said. 
“I know I did,” I said. I said it very fast because I wanted to stop him before he started reading that out loud. But you couldn't stop him. He was hot as a firecracker.  Он замолчал и положил мою тетрадку. Я почти что ненавидел его в эту минуту.
- Твой, так сказать, экскурс в науку на этом кончается, - проговорил он тем же ядовитым голосом. Никогда бы не подумал, что в таком древнем старикашке столько яду. - Но ты еще сделал внизу небольшую приписку лично мне, - добавил он.
- Да-да, помню, помню! - сказал я. Я заторопился, чтобы он хоть это не читал вслух. Куда там - разве его остановишь! Из него прямо искры сыпались!  
 DEAR MR. SPENCER [he read out loud]. That is all I know about  the Egyptians. I can't seem to get very interested in them  although your lectures are very interesting. It is all right  with me if you flunk me though as I am flunking everything  else except English anyway.  Respectfully yours, HOLDEN CAULFIELD.  «Дорогой мистер Спенсер! - Он читал ужасно громко. - Вот все, что я знаю про египтян. Меня они почему-то не очень интересуют, хотя Вы читаете про них очень хорошо. Ничего, если Вы меня провалите, - я все равно уже провалился по другим предметам, кроме английского. Уважающий вас Х о л д е н К о л ф и л д».  
He put my goddam paper down then and looked at me like he'd just beaten hell out of me in ping-pong or something. I don't think I'll ever forgive him for reading me that crap out loud. I wouldn't've read it out loud to him if he'd written it—I really wouldn't. In the first place, I'd only written that damn note so that he wouldn't feel too bad about flunking me.  Тут он положил мою треклятую тетрадку и посмотрел на меня так, будто сделал мне сухую в пинг-понг. Никогда не прощу ему, что он прочитал эту чушь вслух. Если б он написал такое, я бы ни за что не прочел, слово даю. А главное, добавил-то я эту проклятую приписку, чтобы ему не было неловко меня проваливать.  
 “Do you blame me for flunking you, boy?” he said.
 “No, sir! I certainly don't,” I said. I wished to hell he'd stop calling me “boy” all the time.  - Ты сердишься, что я тебя провалил, мой мальчик? - спросил он.
- Что вы, сэр, ничуть! - говорю. Хоть бы он перестал называть меня «мой мальчик», черт подери!  
 He tried chucking my exam paper on the bed when he was through with it. Only, he missed again, naturally. I had to get up again and pick it up and put it on top of the At-lantic Monthly. It's boring to do that every two minutes.
 “What would you have done in my place?” he said. “Tell the truth, boy.”  Он бросил мою тетрадку на кровать. Но, конечно, опять не попал. Пришлось мне вставать и подымать ее. Я ее положил на «Атлантик мансли». Вот еще, охота была поминутно нагибаться.
- А что бы ты сделал на моем месте? - спросил он. - Только говори правду, мой мальчик.  
 Well, you could see he really felt pretty lousy about flunking me. So I shot the bull for a while. I told him I was a real moron, and all that stuff. I told him how I would've done exactly the same thing if I'd been in his place, and how most people didn't appreciate how tough it is being a teacher. That kind of stuff. The old bull.  Да, видно, ему было здорово не по себе оттого, что он меня провалил. Тут, конечно, я принялся наворачивать. Говорил, что я умственно отсталый, вообще кретин, что я сам на его месте поступил бы точно так же и что многие не понимают, до чего трудно быть преподавателем. И все в таком роде. Словом, наворачивал как надо.  
 The funny thing is, though, I was sort of thinking of something else while I shot the bull. I live in New York, and I was thinking about the lagoon in Central Park, down near Central Park South. I was wondering if it would be frozen over when I got home, and if it was, where did the ducks go. I was wondering where the ducks went when the lagoon got all icy and frozen over. I wondered if some guy came in a truck and took them away to a zoo or something. Or if they just flew away.  Но самое смешное, что думал-то я все время о другом. Сам наворачиваю, а сам думаю про другое. Живу я в Нью-Йорке, и думал я про тот пруд, в Центральном парке, у Южного выхода: замерзает он или нет, а если замерзает, куда деваются утки? Я не мог себе представить, куда деваются утки, когда пруд покрывается льдом и промерзает насквозь. Может быть, подъезжает грузовик и увозит их куда-нибудь в зоопарк? А может, они просто улетают?  
 I'm lucky, though. I mean I could shoot the old bull to old Spencer and think about those ducks at the same time. It's funny. You don't have to think too hard when you talk to a teacher. All of a sudden, though, he interrupted me while I was shooting the bull. He was always interrupting you.  Все-таки у меня это хорошо выходит. Я хочу сказать, что я могу наворачивать что попало старику Спенсеру, а сам в это время думаю про уток. Занятно выходит. Но когда разговариваешь с преподавателем, думать вообще не надо. И вдруг он меня перебил. Он всегда перебивает.  
 “How do you feel about all this, boy? I'd be very interested to know. Very interested.”
 “You mean about my flunking out of Pencey and all?” I said. I sort of wished he'd cover up his bumpy chest. It wasn't such a beautiful view.
 “If I'm not mistaken, I believe you also had some difficulty at the Whooton School and at Elkton Hills.”  - Скажи, а что ты по этому поводу думаешь, мой мальчик? Интересно было бы знать. Весьма интересно.
- Это насчет того, что меня вытурили из Пэнси? - спрашиваю. Хоть бы он запахнул свой дурацкий халат. Смотреть неприятно.
- Если я не ошибаюсь, у тебя были те же затруднения и в Хуттонской школе, и в Элктон-хилле?  
 He didn't say it just sarcastic, but sort of nasty, too.
 “I didn't have too much difficulty at Elkton Hills,” I told him.
 “I didn't exactly flunk out or anything. I just quit, sort of.”
 “Why, may I ask?”
 “Why? Oh, well it's a long story, sir. I mean it's pretty complicated.”  Он это сказал не только ядовито, но и как-то противно.
- Никаких затруднений в Элктон-хилле у меня не было, - говорю. - Я не проваливался, ничего такого. Просто ушел - и все.
- Разреши спросить - почему?
- Почему? Да это длинная история, сэр. Все это вообще довольно сложно.  
 I didn't feel like going into the whole thing with him. He wouldn't have understood it anyway. It wasn't up his alley at all. One of the biggest reasons I left Elkton Hills was because I was surrounded by phonies. That's all. They were coming in the goddam window. For instance, they had this headmaster, Mr. Haas, that was the phoniest bastard I ever met in my life.  Ужасно не хотелось рассказывать ему - что да как. Все равно он бы ничего не понял. Не по его это части. А ушел я из Элктон-хилла главным образом потому, что там была одна сплошная липа. Все делалось напоказ - не продохнешь. Например, их директор, мистер Хаас. Такого подлого притворщика я в жизни не встречал.   
 Ten times worse than old Thurmer. On Sundays, for instance, old Haas went around shaking hands with everybody's parents when they drove up to school. He'd be charm-ing as hell and all. Except if some boy had little old funny-looking parents. You should've seen the way he did with my roommate's parents.  В десять раз хуже старика Термера. По воскресеньям, например, этот чертов Хаас ходил и жал ручки всем родителям, которые приезжали. И до того мил, до того вежлив - просто картинка. Но не со всеми он одинаково здоровался - у некоторых ребят родители были попроще, победнее. Вы бы посмотрели, как он, например, здоровался с родителями моего соседа по комнате.   
 I mean if a boy's mother was sort of fat or corny-looking or something, and if somebody's father was one of those guys that wear those suits with very big shoulders and corny black-and-white shoes, then old Hans would just shake hands with them and give them a phony smile and then he'd go talk, for maybe a half an hour, with somebody else's parents. I can't stand that stuff. It drives me crazy. It makes me so depressed I go crazy. I hated that goddam Elkton Hills.  Понимаете, если у кого мать толстая или смешно одета, а отец ходит в костюме с ужасно высокими плечами и башмаки на нем старомодные, черные с белым, тут этот самый Хаас только протягивал им два пальца и притворно улыбался, а потом как начнет разговаривать с другими родителями - полчаса разливается! Не выношу я этого. Злость берет. Так злюсь, что с ума можно спятить. Ненавижу я этот проклятый Элктон-хилл.  
 Old Spencer asked me something then, but I didn't hear him. I was thinking about old Haas. 
“What, sir?” I said. 
“Do you have any particular qualms about leaving Pencey?”   Старый Спенсер меня спросил о чем-то, но я не расслышал. Я все думал об этом подлом Хаасе.
- Что вы сказали, сэр? - говорю.
- Но ты хоть о г о р ч е н, что тебе приходится покидать Пэнси?  
“Oh, I have a few qualms, all right. Sure... but not too many. Not yet, anyway. I guess it hasn't really hit me yet. It takes things a while to hit me. All I'm doing right now is thinking about going home Wednesday. I'm a moron.”
 “Do you feel absolutely no concern for your future, boy?”  - Да, конечно, немножко огорчен. Конечно... но все-таки не очень. Наверно, до меня еще не дошло. Мне на это нужно время. Пока я больше думаю, как поеду домой в среду. Видно, я все-таки кретин!
- Неужели ты совершенно не думаешь о своем будущем, мой мальчик?  
 “Oh, I feel some concern for my future, all right. Sure. Sure, I do.” I thought about it for a minute. “But not too much, I guess. Not too much, I guess.” “You will,” old Spencer said. “You will, boy. You will when it's too late.”  - Нет, как не думать - думаю, конечно. - Я остановился. - Только не очень часто. Не часто.
- Призадумаешься! - сказал старый Спенсер. - Потом призадумаешься, когда будет поздно!  
 I didn't like hearing him say that. It made me sound dead or something. It was very depressing.
 “I guess I will,” I said. 
“I'd like to put some sense in that head of yours, boy. I'm trying to help you. I'm trying to help you, if I can.”  Мне стало неприятно. Зачем он так говорил - будто я уже умер? Ужасно неприятно.
- Непременно подумаю, - говорю, - я подумаю.
- Как бы мне объяснить тебе, мальчик, вдолбить тебе в голову то, что нужно? Ведь я помочь тебе хочу, понимаешь?  
 He really was, too. You could see that. But it was just that we were too much on opposite sides ot the pole, that's all. 
“I know you are, sir,” I said. “Thanks a lot. No kidding. I appreciate it. I really do.”  Видно было, что он действительно хотел мне помочь. По-настоящему. Но мы с ним тянули в разные стороны - вот и все.
- Знаю, сэр, - говорю, - и спасибо вам большое. Честное слово, я очень это ценю, правда!  
 I got up from the bed then. Boy, I couldn't've sat there another ten minutes to save my life.
 “The thing is, though, I have to get going now. I have quite a bit of equipment at the gym I have to get to take home with me. I really do.”   Тут я встал с кровати. Ей-богу, я не мог бы просидеть на ней еще десять минут даже под страхом смертной казни.
- К сожалению, мне пора! Надо забрать вещи из гимнастического зала, у меня там масса вещей, а они мне понадобятся, Ей-богу, мне пора!  
He looked up at me and started nodding again, with this very serious look on his face. I felt sorry as hell for him, all of a sudden. But I just couldn't hang around there any longer, the way we were on opposite sides of the pole, and the way he kept missing the bed whenever he chucked something at it, and his sad old bathrobe with his chest show-ing, and that grippy smell of Vicks Nose Drops all over the place.  Он только посмотрел на меня и опять стал качать головой, и лицо у него стало такое серьезное, грустное. Мне вдруг стало жалко его до чертиков. Но не мог же я торчать у него весь век, да и тянули мы в разные стороны. И вечно он бросал что-нибудь на кровать и промахивался, и этот его жалкий халат, вся грудь видна, а тут еще пахнет гриппозными лекарствами на весь дом.  
 “Look, sir. Don't worry about me,” I said. “I mean it. I'll be all right. I'm just going through a phase right now. Everybody goes through phases and all, don't they?” 
“I don't know, boy. I don't know.” 
I hate it when somebody answers that way.  - Знаете что, сэр, - говорю, - вы из-за меня не огорчайтесь. Не стоит, честное слово. Все наладится. Это у меня переходный возраст, сами знаете. У всех это бывает.
- Не знаю, мой мальчик, не знаю...
Ненавижу, когда так бормочут.  
 “Sure. Sure, they do,” I said. “I mean it, sir. Please don't worry about me.” I sort of put my hand on his shoulder. “Okay?” I said.
 “Wouldn't you like a cup of hot chocolate before you go? Mrs. Spencer would be—”   - Бывает, - говорю, - это со всеми бывает! Правда, сэр, не стоит вам из-за меня огорчаться. - Я даже руку ему положил на плечо. - Не стоит! - говорю.
- Не выпьешь ли чашку горячего шоколада на дорогу? Миссис Спенсер с удовольствием...  
“I would, I really would, but the thing is, I have to get going. I have to go right to the gym. Thanks, though. Thanks a lot, sir.” 
Then we shook hands. And all that crap. It made me feel sad as hell, though.
 “I'll drop you a line, sir. Take care of your grippe, now.”  Я бы выпил, сэр, честное слово, но надо бежать. Надо скорее попасть в гимнастический зал. Спасибо вам огромное, сэр. Огромное спасибо.
И тут мы стали жать друг другу руки. Все это чушь, конечно, но мне почему-то сделалось ужасно грустно.
- Я вам черкну, сэр. Берегитесь после гриппа, ладно?  
 “Good-by, boy.” 
After I shut the door and started back to the living room, he yelled something at me, but I couldn't exactly hear him. I'm pretty sure he yelled “Good luck!” at me, I hope to hell not. I'd never yell “Good luck!” at anybody. It sounds terrible, when you think about it. - Прощай, мой мальчик.  А когда я уже закрыл дверь и вышел в столовую, он что-то заорал мне вслед, но я не расслышал. Кажется, он орал «Счастливого пути!». А может быть, и нет. Надеюсь, что нет. Никогда я не стал бы орать вслед «Счастливого пути!». Гнусная привычка, если вдуматься.

----------


## Lampada

> Блин...
> Может, нам какой-нибудь отдельный форум создать? Например, там... "Тексты на русском". Или что-нибудь такое. 
> Ну не для "Grammar and Vocabulary" это всё. Этот форум для _вопросов_ по Grammar and Vocabulary.

 Ладно, спрошу у Админа.

----------


## gRomoZeka

По-моему, лучше создать топик и выкладывать туда ссылки на параллельные тексты - их в сети немало. 
А выкладывать в разделе грамматика целые КНИГИ как-то.. масштабно.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> По-моему, лучше создать топик и выкладывать туда ссылки на параллельные тексты - их в сети немало. 
> А выкладывать в разделе грамматика целые КНИГИ как-то.. масштабно.

 Непосредственной ссылки на "Над пропастью во ржи" нет.  Я сохранила текст отсюда:  http://www.alleng.ru/texts/texts/mytx.htm 
Ну пусть масштабно, зато если возникнут вопросы, можно сразу нужное место отквотить.  Я не буду пока постить всю книгу.  Если две первые главы заинтересуют кого-то, добавлю следующие.
И часто бывает, что хорошие ссылки перестают работать.
Кстати, здесь можно давать эти ссылки на параллельные тексты, пусть будет выбор.

----------


## Dogboy182

Who wrote the english (i hope not the original author). I read the 1st paragraph and its riddled with trivial mistakes.

----------


## Lampada

> Who wrote the english (i hope not the original author). I read the 1st paragraph and its riddled with trivial mistakes.

 Кто-то проделал большую работу. Жаль, что допустили ошибки.

----------


## Lampada

Можно download aудиo (96.7MB): http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3915621 ... In_The_Rye

----------


## Rtyom

Какой смысл заново переводить на английский?   ::   ::   ::  
Это глупость...

----------

